# eastwood would be proud



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

my newest deer slayer. a stainless, ported, 6" S&M 629 in .44 magnum. once refered to by clint eastwood as the most powerful handgun in the world now if i can just afford some different boxes of ammo id see what it likes. anyone got a favorite factory load/brand?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking gun, I have a blued 29 myself, the only factory I have put through mine was Winchester White box 240gr SPs I think they were, they shot fair nothing eye popping.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

its going to have to be factory ammo this year, too much going on right now to start messing with reloading. ive read good things online about winchester 250 gr partition gold. but at around $50 for a box of 20 i wont be doing too much plinking with them winchester white box is what im going to shoot at the range, its fairly affordable.lol.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

As far as I know the WWB is the only affordable factory loading out there, I dont know if Remington put out a 44 load in the UMC line or not, there might be something in American Eagle.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

PM sent................


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet looking gun the Ezbite! I have a blue Model 29 Classic and have put a heathy diet of Remington UMC 180 grain jacketed soft points through with no problems. (other than the guys at the range saying..."What the hell is that guy shooting down there?) They were $22.87 for a box of 50 before the election. Not sure what they are going for now.

Lake Erie Joe


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice gun EZ I have a fealing that if u stick with one round and see how it shoots that u will do just fine this deer season


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've got a Raging Bull 44mag with 8 3/8" barrel. I really like the Hornady LeverRevolution ammo.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

F1504X4 said:


> I've got a Raging Bull 44mag with 8 3/8" barrel. I really like the Hornady LeverRevolution ammo.


are those the 225 grain? i did find some on line about $1.20 each. looks like they've got a nickle case? same ones? thanks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

got my newest deer slayer scoped today bushnell elite 3200, its a 2x6 power that should be fine for my type of hunting. took a while to save the cash and find the right mount, but here she is. only thing left to do it get the bigger hogue grip with the insert made for the big .500 X frames, sight her in and pratice some off hand shooting. its a little heaver than my glocks.lol.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Tom, that is a sweet looking gun! I think you will save some ammo this year. Because when you pull that out and they see, it should put a deer in cardiac arrest  :!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks good  I just got scope mount for my raging bull,now I need to get off my butt and go get a scope


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of scope and how much? I have a redhawk witha red dot that I want to scope? 
ps I run Black Hills 300gr hollow points bought a case several years ago and still have a lot left. 
jeff


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

went to the club today and did a little sight seeing started out with 240gr. winchester white box, got them at wal-mart a month ago, 50 for $42. not bad, i hit the paper with them, but not impressive enought to hunt with. 

ive been reading good things about winchester supreme 250gr. partition gold on different handgun/hunting websites. so i bite the bullet and got a box at gander on my way out. 20 rounds for $42(weird both boxes of .44's cost the same) and i will say im impressed. 

used the white box ammo the get on the paper and get moved out to 40 yards, like i said not bad, but not good enought for hunting, (its the holes on the right, 2 groups of 4 shots). now the 8 shots on the left were the partition golds. the 2 low holes were the first 2 shot. i elevated one full turn and got lucky. see that neat little group of 6, that was at 40 yards off sandbags. if i miss, i cant blame the gun. only took 8 shots with the gold and at 2 bucks a pop, im pretty happy with the results.

jeff, if you were asking me about the scope, its a busnell elite 3200 2-6x32 its a $300 scope that i got off ebay for $168 and it came with the rings. ive actually been looking for the scope about as long as i was looking for the gun, just didnt know what i wanted till i stumbled onto this auction. this scope has gotten some good reviews, so i went for it and won.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the scope.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yes he would, here is my 15" 375 winchester


----------

